# Feeding issue



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

Our Chis have been on a "diet" for a few month because they both got chunky. They get 1/8 of a cup each twice a day and has been doing fine. Bailey has now been waking us up as early as 3:30am to be fed. (She sleeps in our bed). Sometimes she'll go back to sleep but not for long. If I put her in her crate she just cries and I can't sleep.
Any ideas on what to do? She also eats her food really fast sometimes not even chewing it. 

Thanks


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Odie has to eat frequently and if she doesn't she'll vomit bile. Since she sleeps with us, I put two tiny dishes on our footboard, one with dry kibble and one with water just in case she needs a snack in the middle of the night. It works well and then we don't have to wake up. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

I can sympathize with you! Angel doesn't chew his food. He just swallows it! I feed him kibble at evening meal and have started putting it in a treat dispensing toy and about half in his bowl. He too, gets 1/8 cup two times a day, plus treats. 

Do you give treats at all? Maybe if you offer carrots, apples, or green beans they may feel like they are eating without getting a lot of calories. Angel acts like he is starving all the time. He shakes terribly whenever there is food around whether it be for him or not! It breaks my heart. He also whines when I am getting his food ready! 

He doesn't sleep with us, so that part is not a problem. I have also started to give him a little low fat cottage cheese midday to help curb his hunger.
He was trained to sleep in his crate from day one, so he will lie quietly until I let him out.

No real solutions here, but someone else may have some suggestions.

How much do they weigh and what is their ideal weight? Angel's ideal weight is 8.5lbs.


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

Bailey just turned two and weighs 7.2 pounds. I don't remember what the vet said her ideal weight it, probably close to what she is now maybe. I will definitely try adding veggies which they both love. They get a teat after our dinner but its nothing big. (Leftover treats from before our lab passed). 



Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

Also I see bowls for big dogs to slow down their eating but I haven't seen for small dogs. Anyone know of any? We used for one if our labs and it really helped. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Missygal said:


> Also I see bowls for big dogs to slow down their eating but I haven't seen for small dogs. Anyone know of any? We used for one if our labs and it really helped.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


I've seen a few at petsmart. Or maybe you can look on amazon. 

Also, I second the recommendation for carrots and green beans. They make the dog feel full without extra calories. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

I'll try green beans! She won't chew the carrots lol. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

If she eats kibble, try a treat dispenser. I have this thing that is purple and looks like a flyer saucer. I can't remember what it is called, but it separates easy for washing and is adjustable for easy or hard. It's good for them to "forege" (spelling is wrong) but to work for their food! 

Just looked it up! It's called busy buddy twist 'n treat. It comes in two sizes. It should be under $10.00.


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

That sounds like a great idea! Looking it up now!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Missygal said:


> Bailey just turned two and weighs 7.2 pounds. I don't remember what the vet said her ideal weight it, probably close to what she is now maybe. I will definitely try adding veggies which they both love. They get a teat after our dinner but its nothing big. (Leftover treats from before our lab passed).
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


Lady was chunky when I got her. I limit her food and we go for walks to burn calories for both of us. She has trimmed down well on Ziwipeak. I think initially she always seemed hungry but she has adjusted. It may take some time with you pups to get used to less food. Also, I give both mine a little fresh baked chicken breast, pure bites freeze dried treats or carrots between dinner and bed time. Low calorie treats might help. Try carrots, mine bith especially love crunchy carrots. Lady now had clothes I got her early on that not longer fit!


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Opps, just saw she won't take carrots. Green beans is an option, I buy those occasionally for the dogs but I sure dislike them!


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

This is the guy I buy all my toys from in USA, he's so much cheaper than what we pay here in Oz for the same thing.

He has the full range of different styles in the Busy Buddy dispensers:

The Little Family Members items - Get great deals on items on eBay Stores!


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Missygal said:


> I'll try green beans! She won't chew the carrots lol.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


Have you tried freezing the carrots? Jaxx won't eat them unless they are frozen. He goes nuts now when I ask him if he wants to be an Easter bunny which means he is going to get a carrot.

Jaxx used to seem like he was starving to death in between breakfast and lunch. If he seems hungry now though I just give him a green bean or carrot. I always keep some of both in the freezer for him.


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

I'll try the treat toy, I'm going to get one tomorrow. Also maybe try freezing carrots. 
Thanks


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Missygal said:


> I'll try the treat toy, I'm going to get one tomorrow. Also maybe try freezing carrots.
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


Freezing carrots is a good idea. For me the toy works because it keeps him busy while my golden eats! If not, he will steal her food! In fact if his toy rolls too close to her bowl, he will quickly devour whatever is in it, even if she is there!! stinker!


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

I didn't get a chance to get the toy yesterday so we split her eve meal and gave her some right before bed. So what does she do? Wakes is up at 3am, earliest yet!

What a booger!! Definitely getting toy and veggies today!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Missygal said:


> I didn't get a chance to get the toy yesterday so we split her eve meal and gave her some right before bed. So what does she do? Wakes is up at 3am, earliest yet!
> 
> What a booger!! Definitely getting toy and veggies today!
> 
> ...


She may be in that routine now too. Since they become so routine oriented she might be in the routine of a middle of the night feeding and now thinks she needs it. Jaxx for instance thinks he is starving to death at 3pm no matter what is going on. 
Since she ate right before bed last night it sounds like she has gotten used to a middle of the night


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

I told my husband he either needs to ignore her or go sleep in another room. We can't keep giving in to her. She won't bother me just him. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Missygal said:


> I told my husband he either needs to ignore her or go sleep in another room. We can't keep giving in to her. She won't bother me just him.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


That is what I would do. It isn't easy but in the end you are doing what is best for her.
She might have been hungry then figured out if I whine I get nom noms.
You know she is fed and have even changed schedule to give her a night time mini meal. It sounds like to me she wants the attention and the food in the middle of the night. 
Jaxx did this for like 2 weeks. He didn't have to go out nor was he hungry. He just wanted attention. Unfortunately, I gave in for the first couple of days. Then I went full fledge ignore mode. It was hardest on my hubby because he wanted to give him attention to make the whining stop.
As long as she has everything she needs I would ignore her. It might take a couple of sleepless nights but in the end you will get uninterrupted sleep.
I think if it was me I would make sure she was tuckered out at bedtime too. Perhaps a long walk or lots of playing inside
Good luck!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Missygal said:


> I told my husband he either needs to ignore her or go sleep in another room. We can't keep giving in to her. She won't bother me just him.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


We had to do this with Odie. We didn't have any feeding issues but for awhile Odie was waking up WAY too early. We solved the problem quickly by making her sleep downstairs or what I called "banishing", haha . After a few nights of sleeping on her own, she totally reset her own schedule and sleeps in our bed again and we haven't had an issue since! Tiring them out before bed helps too. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

I had to order that feeder toy since I can't find it locally. I also order a "Portion Pacer ball". All the bowls I've found are too big. Hopefully this will help with her not chewing her food! 
She's been better at night also!

Thank you for all the ideas you all have me!!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

I hope she (and you) like it. I use it for Angel pretty much every night! I give him about half in his bowl and the rest in the dispenser. Sometimes I make it easy and sometimes I make it a little more challenging! 

I have also been observing him more. He seems to chew the smaller pieces of kibble and not the big ones! He doesn't chew all of the small ones, just some! I may have to may the small breed formula. Right now I use regular Wellness Core because it seems to work well for both the golden and chi!


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

Well the ball in her dish doesn't slow her down at all! She still gulps and doesn't chew. I haven't tried the toy yet. 

Does anyone know if its unhealthy for he not to chew her food? I know it's good for her teeth for her to chew it.😐


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## ChiChiLove (Feb 4, 2013)

Maybe something like this would work...

http://www.amazon.com/Northmate-Green-Modern-Interactive-Feeder/dp/B009CKHXYU/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1366046598&sr=8-5&keywords=slow+feeder+dog+bowl

I use a bowl like this for my 2.5 pound girl. It really slows her down...

http://www.amazon.com/Dogit-Slow-Anti-Gulping-Bowl-Small/dp/B0035H9JTI/ref=sr_1_11?ie=UTF8&qid=1366046647&sr=8-11&keywords=slow+feeder+dog+bowl


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JessicaLynch (Feb 20, 2013)

I was told by a little pet shop owner that it's a dog's nature to just rip and swallow. He advised me to buy pieces small enough to swallow but also big enough to chew to avoid choking. I don't know how right or wrong this info is though.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

I just spoke to my Vet and she said that its ok that Bailey isn't chewing her food. It won't cause any health problems! She's never chocked or threw up her food so she wasn't worried. Said to try feeding one kernel at a time of I wanted. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------

